# Short report.... 1st Day Fed Snapper Season, OB



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well.... what can I say, the same thing a lot of other guys said as we came limping in from a long bout with 3.5' (?) seas trying to limit out on our ARS. We got a couple to bite- but for the most part, they were being finicky, to say the least. 
We rode out with a friend of mine from the condo on his Pursuit 31 cabin cruiser about 6 AM- decided to hit the trolling corridor a little over 7 miles out since it was kinda rough. Managed to hook 2 ARS, only one was legal. Finally got tired of fighting the current, wind, and everyone else and called it a day about 9:30AM.... which was fine by me- i was already feeling a little sick last night, and the rough seas put me over the edge. Just felt yucky all morning. I guess I got my one sick day in for this year. Besidies- I think we were doing a better job catching each other than the fish. 
On the good side (silver lining), I got a *real good* foul weather test in on the durability of my temporary electronics bracket.... held that big Lowrance HDS10 without trying to pop off the helm once- despite the rough conditions and the uneven surface it was mounted on. I was working on a video about it, but wasn't real impressed with the quality of the footage. I'll probably just post a thread on it- real good for anyone who does a lot of travel or just wants to take thier GPS with them on rental boats, or a buddys boat.




Anyway, suppose to take some of the guys out this week to load up on them ARS- but, unless the forecast improves, we won't be going at all this week!
I guess good luck to everyone else trying to get their limit- 
Tight lines guys
Mike


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

The plan is working so far- 9 days of fed season when maybe 2 will be fishable Don't see how we can exceed our quota


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

submariner said:


> The plan is working so far- 9 days of fed season when maybe 2 will be fishable Don't see how we can exceed our quota


You know "we" will somehow according to the feds.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not gonna tear up my boat and get beAt up for two fish


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Our recreational qouta was probably already met this morning. Even with rough seas


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the report. We planned on going out Mon & Tues.I just like my kidneys to much. I threw the towel in last night. Hope things change soon.


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

It was pretty bumpy, but we got out around daylight, before it got really snotty. I've certainly caught some better ones, but we weren't going to throw back many of the legal ones, as tough as the fishing was. If it hadn't been a chance it was the only day I'd get to snapper fish I'd probably have stayed home.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

we went a 30' sport fisher, left OB 6:30 and got our brains beat out till around 12:30, 7 people on board caught 7 fish, worked very hard to get them, had one seasoned vertern get deathly sick and we all felt so bad for the sick man, we cut our losses and came in short of the limit. 

As mentioned above between seas, wind, current and a slow bite it was a terrible day


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is the only video we got that day..... Just too dang rough, AND I ended up sick... Two good reasons the video equipment never got brought out.


----------

